# R32, R33 GTR, 180 parts for sale.



## quincyy (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbup: Sorry, was a classified... [email protected]
http://www.driftingatg.com/carpics/carpic.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we don't allow classified posts in any other threads EXCEPT classifieds.

I'm sure you know this.........too.


----------



## quincyy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Ok*

:fluffy: SOrry about that. I didn't know.


----------

